# Before & after.



## hemihampton (Sep 15, 2021)

I was a little hesitant to post this cuz far from my best work. But I gave it a Quicky. Bottle was extremely Sick, Really needed some course Silcone Carbide Cutter 




but I only gave it 4 Days in fine Aluminum Oxide Polish.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2021)

That's awesome! Why would you be hesitant? Now it looks great!


----------



## yacorie (Sep 16, 2021)

Agree - looks great to me


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 7, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Agree - looks great to me


This is an amazing job!!! Are you going to share exactly how you did this?
I bet there are a bunch of people waiting to see how you accomplished this job.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I was a little hesitant to post this cuz far from my best work. But I gave it a Quicky. Bottle was extremely Sick, Really needed some course Silcone Carbide Cutter View attachment 229788View attachment 229789but I only gave it 4 Days in fine Aluminum Oxide Polish.


So I gather you tumbled this bottle?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 7, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> So I gather you tumbled this bottle?


Left us hanging a little bit.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

I thought I did explain what I did in my first post when I said I only gave it 4 days in Aluminum Oxide when it really need Silicone Carbide. Anybody that Tumbles Bottles knows what this means. BUT, If you don't Tumble Bottles I'll explain a little. Silicone Carbide & Aluminum Oxide is Cleaning Agents or Powders you use to Tumble Bottles Clean. Sorry for any confusion or being to Vague. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

SOME OTHERS.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I thought I did explain what I did in my first post when I said I only gave it 4 days in Aluminum Oxide when it really need Silicone Carbide. Anybody that Tumbles Bottles knows what this means. BUT, If you don't Tumble Bottles I'll explain a little. Silicone Carbide & Aluminum Oxide is Cleaning Agents or Powders you use to Tumble Bottles Clean. Sorry for any confusion or being to Vague. LEON.


I didn't see the part about the oxide polish. If I had seen that I could have tied the first part and the last part together. I was just too amazed at what the end result was. I know what tumbling is and I hope some others come up with some new process to give the guy that sells the equipment some competition. That's just an Old man diggers opinion!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

MORE.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> I didn't see the part about the oxide polish. If I had seen that I could have tied the first part and the last part together. I was just too amazed at what the end result was. I know what tumbling is and I hope some others come up with some new process to give the guy that sells the equipment some competition. That's just an Old man diggers opinion!!


YEAH, That was my mistake, anytime i go to correct a word misspelled after typing then put a picture in , the pic will then get moved into the sentence instead of after it which is a problem I'm always having in here & hard to correct. Sorry about that. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

MORE.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

MORE.


----------



## embe (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice finds!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

MORE.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I thought I did explain what I did in my first post when I said I only gave it 4 days in Aluminum Oxide when it really need Silicone Carbide. Anybody that Tumbles Bottles knows what this means. BUT, If you don't Tumble Bottles I'll explain a little. Silicone Carbide & Aluminum Oxide is Cleaning Agents or Powders you use to Tumble Bottles Clean. Sorry for any confusion or being to Vague. LEON.


Thanks, there's a lot of Grasshoppers on this site. Wax on Wax off. Giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

One quick question to all. I turn the tube halfway through tumbling. So the bottle reverses direction. Is this really necessary...or am I being anal retentive?
Thanks for the pictures and posts. Amazing stuff Hemihampton (spell check just changed your name to Hemingway, still in good company I guess) You tumble a lot of bottles buddy. An inspiration to the newbies and us Boobies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> One quick question to all. I turn the tube halfway through tumbling. So the bottle reverses direction. Is this really necessary...or am I being anal retentive?
> Thanks for the pictures and posts. Amazing stuff Hemihampton (spell check just changed your name to Hemingway, still in good company I guess) You tumble a lot of bottles buddy. An inspiration to the newbies and us Boobies.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I would say reversing the direction does help as it gets the other side of the embossing better than if you just tumbled it the same direction the entire time.  If using a base stopple, from the jar doctor, do you rotate the stopple half way through as well so you aren't left with marks where the bottle sits in it?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

webe992 said:


> I would say reversing the direction does help as it gets the other side of the embossing better than if you just tumbled it the same direction the entire time.  If using a base stopple, from the jar doctor, do you rotate the stopple half way through as well so you aren't left with marks where the bottle sits in it?


10-4 good buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 8, 2021)

Holy crud, I need a bottle tumbler.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2021)

I got tons more Bottles I Tumbled just didn't get pics of them all. And got tons more to do but my Machine only does one Bottle at a time. As for Reversing Tube, I've never done that, was going to try it on last Bottle I tumbled & forgot. BUT, I don't really see how it could make much of a noticeable difference with light Tumbling. I guess if you were to do heavy duty tumbling with heavy duty compounds & with many different compounds for a week or many weeks then Yes I could see it make a difference then.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2021)

SOME MORE.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 20, 2021)

Awesome pics, please post more! Where do you find all of the Michigan Blob Tops?!

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2021)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Awesome pics, please post more! Where do you find all of the Michigan Blob Tops?!
> 
> Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk



I do alot of Privy Digging in Detroit area, Find lots of Blob Beers & Hutch's that way. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 22, 2021)

Very nice work. I collect mostly Acl bottles but have several hundred clear bottles that need that kind of attention! Awesome!


----------

